# Resolution downscaling on Windows 10



## Fursik (Jun 2, 2016)

The situation is, I have a lenovo y50-70 laptop with a 4k screen. It looks great, especially on 15.6 inch screen, but it has caused many problems with programs like Photoshop, so I changed the resolution to 1080p. I figured that changing it exatly to a resolution which is exactly four times smaller than the native one won't have that much of an impact on overall sharpness.

Everything works like it was intended to now, but the windows desktop, fonts and many other elements are way too blurry to be considered high-res. It literally makes my eyes hurt.
The weird thing is that applications like games, pictures, images inlined in Google Chrome look alright. 

If they can be sharp, why can't Windows? I have tried XPExplorer DPI fix, which didn't change anything, I messed around with ClearType, I was trying different scaling in windows control panel and in the end, I am left pretty much clueless. From what I see, I can suspect that it would be more of a software problem than hardware.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*. Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Device Manager_, Expand Display. Which Display adapter do you have? Intel or nVidia? 
Go to the Lenovo drivers site for your model and download the latest Display and Video driver for your model. Laptops-and-netbooks :: Lenovo-Y-Series-laptops :: Y50-70-Notebook-Lenovo - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## Fursik (Jun 2, 2016)

If you're asking about the graphics card, I have both nVidia and Intel, but the monitor itself displays that it is assigned to Intel card. 
Also, all of my drivers are up to date.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you would like to solve the problem, it is suggested to download the driver from Lenovo site. Also, try using the nVidia device for your monitor.


----------



## Fursik (Jun 2, 2016)

Apparently the drivers on Lenovo site are a little outdated. I did update the drivers for Intel card through task manager, but unfortunately it didn't change anything. NVidia's card drivers are up to date.
How do I change which card controls my display?


----------



## Fursik (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, that was weird. I couldn't ind any way to disable the integrated graphics in BIOS, so I disabled it from the device manager to force the nVidia card to render the desktop. Surprisingly, it worked, but the resolution was stuck on 4k and I couldn't find any way to disable it. I am pretty confused by it all now. I am going to try to install older VGA Intel drivers to see if it changes anything. Maybe the scaling didn't have forced aliasing to it.


----------

